# retro wedding



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

shots from the late 1800 quaker wedding reenactment. Bear in mind there was no flash in 1800 and none on my retro cameras. Pictures appear pretty much as they would have in that time period ( I think)






















http://free.000angels.com/retroshooter/groomesm.jpg


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

I like them all. They appear natural and I don&#8217;t mind the &#8220;white blowout&#8221;, it adds to the mood. I notice a lack of contrast, is that on purpose and would it ruin the overall effect you are after?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

I shoot retro flat... I like the faded look.. the negs had contrast lots of it but the aging filters flatten them out and remove a lot of the details.  Yes they are digitally altered.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

I understand......you've achived your goal. What about a slight yellowing/browninsh tint, for that aging effect?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

I applied a aged sepia then degraded it... The whites aren't really quite white they are  more a faded white.  The blacks are actually a dark brown tint.  

They seem to be pretty close to a faded alubumin look.  I see a lot that look this way on the net and antique road show.

Now and then I do a salt print shot but they are a little off the scale.  The old original salt prints were red and white.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

Salt??? Table salt sprinkled on the print?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

No the first photo papers were impregnated with a I think silver salt solution I dont know the chemical name right off.  They were just called salt prints and they were for the most part very primative.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

Now I recall what sliver salt is.....thanks.

I gather you still have a darkroom set up and process your B&Ws. That's great.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

Actually yes and no.  Its a daylight darkroom.. I load stuff inside of a changing bag converted to a tiny little tabletop room by the use of cardboard boxes.  Then I load into negative holders or into daylight tanks most of the tanks I built myself.  Matter of fact that's todays project.

I building new four by five daylight tank from a piece of 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

Show me.....

Are you develppoing large format?


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2006)

These are amazing - they really do capture the essence of period photography. :thumbup: The couple must be thrilled. 

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

They are boyfriend and girl friend it was a real wedding.  It is just a reenactment but I thought it turned out okay.

You should see the full sized tiff files they are beautiful.

And yes I am processing up to 4x5 film in home made daylight tanks then I just scan the negs since I cant work in the dark.  My balance is gone along with my memory.  I dangerous in low light situations.  But the digital darkroom works well for me.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds you need guide wires around your waist connected to sky hooks.
..........Damn, as old as you are you need all the help you can get!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

pretty sad when all the guys i know my age are still playing tennis and stuff.  Then again I never played tennis anyway.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

If you didn't lie on your profile,   I've got you be 6 years....old man!

I haven't play tennis in years....golf yes, it's a much slower game.

OK, where in NC are you?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks veryone who viewed this


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

I truly hope you accept my humble apologies for being incentive. My only excuse is ignorance. The work you are contributing to us all is valuable; never give up the work you love best.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

And have another JD..........


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 16, 2006)

I deleted the whiny post as for the JD that was the first thing to go.  One drink and I fall out of chairs now lol.  Im fine really so not to worry... I just dont need the pity would prefer to be judged for what i do not what I cant do.


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2006)

You got it!!!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 17, 2006)

I like these photos and those on your website.  You've done a great job of capturing the look of old photographs.  

Have you tried shooting with wet or dry plates?  I saw a TV show that had Sally Mann shooting large format (8x10 or larger) wet plates.  She had a pick-up truck/camper turned into a field darkroom.  It was very interesting.  I've always had an idea that I needed a burro to pack my gear.  It would be sweet to show up a a civil war reenactment with a field darkroom mounted on a mule.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 17, 2006)

No i dont do the plates too much work but it would be interesting.

I am writing a story now with my nephew on his blog.  The girl character is a re enactor photographer sort of.  She is really a vendor making portraits for the re enactors.  She tows an old horse drawn closed type wagon on the back of a trailer then rolls it off in the vendors area of the reenactment.  She sleeps in the wagon but the floor comes out to make a sudio background for her portraits.  It an interesting idea that has crossed my mind.  On the sign is a old fashioned style signed as they might have had on a darkroom wagon of the time.


----------

